# New Onkyo Sr-607 for $374!



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been contemplating an HDMI switching rx for a long time. This has decent specs and is a terrific price. The video upconversion chip isn't the best but since I have a separate video processor - no problem!

This is a really great price for this new gen Onkyo TX-SR607 7.1 Channel Receiver! Check out these amazing specs: 
7 Channels @ 90W, Supports 2 Subwoofers! 
Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD 
Faroudja DCDi Edge for 1080i Upconversion 
192kHz/24-bit digital-to-analog converters for all channels 
6 HDMI Inputs (including 1 HDMI port in the front) 
Onkyo is known for their high quality receiver components. This new TX-SR607 gives you a lot of bang for the buck. Use coupon code: AFLAUD25 for 25% off! 
http://www.gotapex.com/deals/redirect/56089/0KI8YMI7/?partnerid=124


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Harman-Audio__W0QQ_sidZ26519532?_nkw=(254,+247)&submit=Search

here are some nice refurbished harman kardon 7.1 receivers, with full warranty from harman kardon. I won one last night, the 254 7.1, hope to have it by next weekend. I ended up paying 214 for it


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Whats the difference between the 247 and the 254?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have an HK AVR7200 (61 pounds worth of receiver ) that I bought several years ago. http://www.audioreview.com/mfr/harman-kardon/a-v-receivers/avr7200/PRD_171676_2718crx.aspx 
I love the receiver, even though there are some more modern features that are missing. I notice that, just like mine, the HK's mentioned above have pre-amp outputs, but no returns to the power amp. I find this to be a rather (totally) useless feature, but I may be missing something. I would like outputs that I could run to an external processor (I have a DBX 120XP (http://www.sixstardj.com/dbx12subsyn.html) and a DBX 3bx Series Two (http://www.soundbroker.com/RECORDING_STUDIO/?listingid=32819) that I would like to run my left/right mains through. With no return to the power amp stage this appears to not be possible. Why would they not provide a return to the amp stage to use such nice devices???? Do the Onkyos do the same thing to the buyer???


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe you could use the tape monitor loop to insert those "sound coloring" devices.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, I had thought of that but haven't tried it yet. One of these days.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> I believe you could use the tape monitor loop to insert those "sound coloring" devices.


That is exactly how I have an external EQ hooked up to one of my Onkyo's


----------

